# Can Vag Com check Camshaft Position Sensors on VR6?



## arizman2 (Apr 24, 2004)

*OK, I am stumped. I hope this is an ok place to ask this question(S) 
I have Vag Com version 409 software.

I have a 2004 R32. 
I have found the following fault codes:*
Address 01: Engine
Controller: 022 906 032 EG
Component: MOTRONIC ME7.1.1G 5626
Coding: 0000132
Shop #: WSC 31414
2 Faults Found:
17748 - Camshaft Position Sensor (G40) / Engine Speed Sensor (G28): Incor. Correlation
P1340 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded
17755 - Camshaft Position Sensor 2 (G163) / Engine Speed Sensor (G28): Incor. Correl.
P1347 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Readiness: 0000 1000
*I have a subscription to Bentley. I cound a VW TSB for these fault codes. The TSB says to do the following :*
Condition
Malfunction Indicator Light is On with Diagnostic Trouble Codes P1347/17755 and P1340/17748 stored in fault memory. This condition may be related to the
elongation of the timing chain.
Service
- From VAS 5051/5052 Start-up screen, select "Vehicle Self-Diagnosis".
- Select vehicle system "01-Engine electronics".
- Select diagnosis function "02 - Interrogate fault memory".
_ Either DTC P1340/17748 or P1347/17755 must be present in fault memory.
If above DTCs are not present in fault memory.
- Do not proceed with this bulletin. Refer to Guided Fault Finding in the VAS 5051/5052 to continue diagnosis of MIL ON condition. If above DTCs are present in fault memory. 
- Select backward arrow _ on navigation bar.
- Select diagnosis function "08" Read Measuring Value Block".
In Display group 208 the value in "Field 3" should be within range of +8.0 KW to -8.0 _KW.
- Select upward arrow _ below display group number.
_ Display group will increase to "Display group 209".
_ In Display group 209 the value in "Field 3" should be within range of 8.0 KW to -8.0 _KW.
If "Field 3" measurements in display groups 208 and 209 are within range of +8.0 KW to -8.0 KW.
- Do not proceed with this bulletin. Refer to Guided Fault Finding in the VAS 5051/5052 to continue diagnosis of MIL ON condition.
If "Field 3" measurements in display groups
208 and 209 are less than -8.0 KW
(-9.0 to -14.0 KW).
- Return to VAS 5051/5052 Start-up screen.
- Select "Guided Fault Finding"
- Select "Function / Component Selection" from the "Go to" button on navigation bar.
- Check signal function of "G28 - Engine Speed Sensor" and "G163 - Camshaft Position Sensor 2.
_ If signal functions of "G28 and G163 are OK.
- Replace upper timing chain.
*When I use Vag Com to check the measuring blocks for 208 and 209, it appears that "Field 3" is blank.
So, I decided I needed to check the Camshaft postion sensor and engine speed sensor as described in the TSB but, I cannot figure out how, using VAG COM, to perform this function: *
- Return to VAS 5051/5052 Start-up screen.
- Select "Guided Fault Finding"
- Select "Function / Component Selection" from the "Go to" button on navigation bar.
- Check signal function of "G28 - Engine Speed Sensor" and "G163 - Camshaft Position Sensor 2.
*Does anyone know if Vag Com is capable of performing the above checks to see if the camshaft position sensor and engine speed sensors are ok and if so, how?
Thanks! *


----------



## Jettin2Class (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: Can Vag Com check Camshaft Position Sensors on VR6? (arizman2)*

I see that you're in Mesa...why not take it to Camelback VW? Their service is awesome and they're open until MIDNIGHT. Jason London and Mike ?? are two techs over there who know their stuff. You can try IM'ing Jason (screen name: Billiethebutcher). He's out in Avondale, but is one of the night shift guys.


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

I would agree. Unless you have heavlily modified the R32 (HPA?) then it should still be under warranty.

_Quote, originally posted by *arizman2* »_
- Select "Guided Fault Finding"
- Select "Function / Component Selection" from the "Go to" button on navigation bar.
- Check signal function of "G28 - Engine Speed Sensor" and "G163 - Camshaft Position Sensor 2.
*Does anyone know if Vag Com is capable of performing the above checks to see if the camshaft position sensor and engine speed sensors are ok and if so, how?
Thanks! *

Vag-Com does not support Guided Fault Finding, BUT I am sure you can find those readings if you poke around the measuring blocks....


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: (joako)*

Yes, VAG-COM can do this.








Notes: 
* This from a 2.8 24V, as oppesed to a 3.2, but aside from displacement, there's very little difference. 
* These groups are not documented by VW in the usual places so the label file has enties for them, hence the labels VAG-COM shows are "buest guess" based on the type of data coming from the ECU.
Now the question becomes why yours shows doesn't show data in these fields. Any mods to your motor?
-Uwe-


----------



## onyrmom (Oct 17, 2010)

*Sorry for the necro-post*

But the solution to this particular set of codes:

17755 - Camshaft Position Sensor 2 (G163) / Engine Speed Sensor (G28): Incor. Correl.
P1347 - 35-00 - -
17748 - Camshaft Position Sensor (G40) / Engine Speed Sensor (G28): Incor. Correlation
P1340 - 35-00 - - 

when:
Thrown simultaneously
After work is performed on the heads 
Appears when motor is revved above 1800RPM

is that the cam chain tensioners are mis-installed. The passenger side tensioner is on the driver side head, etc. Thus the tensioners are trying to apply pressure to the incorrect (non-tension) side of the cam chain.


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

::::: WARNING EMERGENCY FORUM ACTION MESSAGE:::::

THIS POST VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FROM FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX! 

THIS SOLAR SYSTEM IS IN DANGER OF A BLACK-HOLE!
YOU TO CAN ESCAPE!
I CAN BE FOUND VIA THIS DHD STAR-GATE ADDRESS......
http://forums.ross-tech.com/member.p...European_Parts


----------



## gmoneyR32 (Dec 11, 2010)

I have the exact codes! Mine happen after a head gasket change but my timing is on point. 
what else can i check here?
:banghead:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## gmoneyR32 (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## gmoneyR32 (Dec 11, 2010)

hmm no bueno huh...


----------



## gmoneyR32 (Dec 11, 2010)

T


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

I have same exact codes and mine is blank as well. car has a stage 2 turbo, spacer, water meth, air to water. why cant I see it?


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

ok so after checking my timing I was able to adjust it, looks like I was off a tooth. so now I can see 208 and 209 blocks in idle stabilization but mine says KW instead of CF like UWE posted above. mine is 2.0KW in 208 and -2.0KW in 209.


----------



## FGuri32 (Dec 26, 2007)

17755 - Camshaft Position Sensor 2 (G163) / Engine Speed Sensor (G28): Incor. C

i got the same code. came up 6 weeks after TT cams were installed. drove to wookies, drove the car hard, drove back (14 hour drive) no issues. two weeks later i get this CEL.

anyone figure it out?


----------

